# Ship's photos



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've been trying for the best part of 30 years to find photos of the following ships, all lost off the Isle of Wight - can anyone help please?

Joannis Millas, built 1889 by J LThompson, Sunderland. Wrecked 1896.
Duncrag, 115679, built 1902 by Bow McLachlan. Wrecked 1904.
Daylesford, 85024, built 1882 by R Thompson, Sunderland. Wrecked 1911.
Danby, 98491, (later named Girgenti then Derna). 98491. Built 1890 by Ropner. Wrecked 1912.
Solent, 131752, Trinity House pilot boat, built 1910 by John Cran, Leith. Wrecked 1912.
Pandion, 115119, built 1904 by Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson. Wrecked 1917.
Serrana, 102609, built 1905 by Readhead's. Wrecked 1918
Eleanor, 88816, built 1888 by H S Edwards, Newcastle. Wrecked 1918.

Some of these vessels were steaming around for 20 or 30 years, so there ought to be an image or two out there - but I've drawn a complete blank after many years of trying very hard. You're my last throw of the dice...

Dave W


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Some of these names are listed on www.photoship.co.uk

Taff


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Taff

Thanks for your reply. I had gone through photoship and found Danby and Pandion, but I thought they were later vessels of the same name - a common problem. What's your view on that - later vessels or the ones I'm looking for? Nearly everything I'm seeking was built late 19th/early 20th century, so I know my chances aren't good.

Dave W


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Isle of Wight wrecks*



wightspirit said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've been trying for the best part of 30 years to find photos of the following ships, all lost off the Isle of Wight - can anyone help please?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave.
I know its a while since you posted about the
Isle of Wight wrecks,so I dont know if the bit
of news will be of any interest to you.If you
click onto SS STEAMSHIPS you will find four
photos of the S.S.DENBY,and one photo of the
S.S.PANDION.Couldnt find anything about the
other ships....DUNCRAG....DAYLESFORD....SOLENT
....SERRANA or the ELEANOR.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

wightspirit said:


> Hi Taff
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I had gone through photoship and found Danby and Pandion, but I thought they were later vessels of the same name - a common problem. What's your view on that - later vessels or the ones I'm looking for? Nearly everything I'm seeking was built late 19th/early 20th century, so I know my chances aren't good.
> 
> Dave W


Dave

It seems unlikely that they are the ships you are looking for. I've had a look around and agree they are hard to find.
However, hopefully some member will turn up something for you soon. I'll have another look around and may fluke a site you missed, albeit unlikely.

Taff


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you for your replies Dave & Taff - here's hoping something may turn up. If you don't ask...

Dave W


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*Danby*

This could be one of the ships you were looking for.

Don't know where, when and by whom the photograph was taken.
Next to her there is the Shandon.
Jan


----------



## Adam Clarion (Mar 10, 2010)

This is all the very great and informative article about shipping history and this information is very useful and valuable for the research and development tasks on shipping as well. 

Thanks.


----------

